# Problems with Guide (and IOS app)



## krstone (Jun 2, 2003)

All functionality was going real well until a few days ago. Now:


In Guide, the info area at the top is blank.
In Guide, cannot select a future program (so cannot Record a future program),
iOS app does not connect.
Any advice appreciated.

Ken


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

see: What happened


----------



## krstone (Jun 2, 2003)

(OP) Yes, that was also me. I was just about to update this thread as well. All problems resolved after unplugging, powering down and waiting a bit to plug back in.


----------

